# Random Shots and views: Trying PIP



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well Btoon's latest video inspired me to just do it, so I thought to try out some PIP and close up views of the target.. My wife was out of the kitchen  so she practice taking burst stills and thought to add them in as well midway through... The picks gave me an wisual of where I am at during each stage of a shot so I appreciate that from her and may request that again..
Well as usuall I share my experiences with you all.

I was concentrating more on the recording than the shooting, but I am sure I was somewhere abouts the 10m range ,

So what are your thoughts on the editing? Do you have any ideas or suggestions?






sorry for the low quality.. I forgot to select HD on the software during upload.

Like I always say, even if you dont upload to Utube there are benefits to making videos to watch how you are progressing.. especially if you are not shooting with a bud or two.

Thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Well duck, on mobile no video to be seen. But fear not. For I will be home in a cpl hours hopefully. I'll indulge then


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great vid LGduck, some very nice slinging you did there my freind. Thanks alot for posting this always good to see your fellow slingers in action. :thumbsup:


----------



## greywolfoli (Feb 24, 2013)

very nice shooting


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

PIP rocks! nice shootin LGD, love the stills that your wife took :neener:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks BC, and greywolfoli! After reviewing, I had more misses on the golfball than I would have liked, but the closup view sort of shows that I missed it by just THAT much ..

Thanks B, I think the PIP is pretty cool, or at least running two cameras at the same time, but I still need a TON of work on getting them synced on the editing board quicker... (oh by the way, you should beable to access it on your mobile now)

LGD


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ya, the sync up is tough. Depending on your editing software. Regardless it is tough though. Keep it up! PS I can see it mobile now


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Very great videoi

Stills and action combined!! Like in Btoon's video, I like the close-ups on the target whilst shooting.

Excellent 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> Very great videoi
> 
> Stills and action combined!! Like in Btoon's video, I like the close-ups on the target whilst shooting.
> 
> ...


Thanks, my friend.

I am liking them more too, If I can work syncing my two camera views quicker, I will add them into most of my videos now...

maybe even make a Kbutt shot like Btoon did with the marbles

LGD


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Kbutt shot? lol this is a new one to me. is that what it's called?! :wave:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ha! I typed kicka55 but changed it to butt, I guess I deleted the ick with the ass . ( ok now I am sure that came out wrong) 

LGD


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Ha! I typed kicka55 but changed it to butt, I guess I deleted the ick with the *** . ( ok now I am sure that came out wrong)
> 
> LGD


 "Kbutt" ...I understand now!! That we should see, a bullseye on the big marble from you!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

